# Street corner in New Orleans



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

All I can think to say is "Yikes" lol


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Say cuz where u b get them rims from


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Typical rim shops advertising, also have a green escalade in the background. I wonder what size those rims are, looks like 24's.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

i know exactly where that is see it all the time!


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

This bike is in metairie... It's not even 5 Minuit from my house


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

who needs a lift kit!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

New Orleans/Kenner/Metairie, it's all the same to me.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

I like it me......not really just doing the **** thing.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Agreed lol I stay in metairie when I'm working in nola and drink at a bar in kenner so its all the same to me as well


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

i would roll it


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

masterofmud said:


> i would roll it


Maybe roll it...... in front of a bus.......


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

southernbrute750 said:


> Maybe roll it...... in front of a bus.......


or maybe... a train? lol


----------

